
Show HN: Brandsketcher –  Free startup name brainstorming service - krimkrem
http://www.brandsketcher.com//
======
lcswi
Some years ago there was a site called NameThis by klustr where people could
request names for specific things for money and have users submit suggestions,
then voting on them. The winning users would get some nice money. Sadly there
was a lot of cheating going on and very bad communication from the company.
They went offline after a fairly short time.

I loved it, it was a mixture of puns, wordplay and general creativity. Got my
first overseas pay check for it (or was it a filled credit card? It was a bit
weird and complicated...). Still remember my winning suggestion and I hope
the.company uses it, it was purrfect.

------
paulasmuth
I am not convinced this isn't some kind of innovative lead generation method
or an ingenious scheme to collect lots of juicy juicy business ideas. Could at
least put your name on there so people know who they're dealing with ;)

~~~
krimkrem
Haha, luckily its all about execution. Ideas are easy. Its more to help those
ideas get a push into the right direction. A name shouldnt hold great ideas
back. Thats where i try to be of service.

~~~
paulasmuth
Yeah, esp. love the "Would you possibly need a logo design later?" part of
your questionnaire. That seems incredibly relevant to choosing a good name for
a company. (Not intending to troll you though, hats off to a clever lead
generation strategy!)

------
dutchbrit
Looking forward hearing back, nice idea. Hopefully you'll also get some design
work out of it too!

------
Zekio
This service is a great idea, I personally can never come up with a name.

~~~
joshmn
I'm one of those people who has a journal of 15 executable ideas at one given
time.

The problem is that if I'm unable to find a name I'm attached to, I won't work
on it.

~~~
brock_r
I am the same way. It's such a strange need - like the product cannot exist,
even in my imagination, until it is named properly.

------
victorhooi
This looks fun - nice idea.

Submitted my one =), looking forward to what you come up with!

------
CephalopodMD
Why are you doing this?

------
AndrewKemendo
Cool, submitted!

------
a5m0
oh look now your ideas are all for sale!

